
  Bump’s Data Exchange API Goes Cross-Platform, Launches For Android And iPad  - AndrewWarner
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/06/bumps-data-exchange-api-goes-cross-platform-launches-for-android-and-ipad
======
dougmccune
Doesn't Bump for the iPad just seem like a bad idea? I certainly wouldn't want
to have to bump my laptop against someone else's laptop (and sure, a tablet
isn't a laptop, but the form factor is closer to a laptop than a phone). Once
you get up to such a large device shouldn't the interaction be something more
like flinging the contact info toward the device (like the scrabble tile
interaction from iPhone to iPad)?

~~~
jmintz
The bump is really just there to make the connection, you could interact in
lots of different ways after the connection. And it may be that iPhone to iPad
is more common than iPad to iPad. We are seeing lots of people use Bump to
move photos from their iPhone to their iPad.

But Bump works pretty well on iPad. The extra weight makes the bump motion
easier to detect.

